# Where do I get 43mm outside diameter grinder burrs?



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Guys

On a recent jaunt to France, I came back with what I think may be Saeco coffee grinder, dated around 1985.

Thought I'd strip it down to give it a good clean, and was thinking of changing the burrs.

I've measured and they are 43mm diameter outside and around 25mm inside diameter.

Any ideas where I could source a set?

Cheers

w


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Have you got a model number for it?

Do they look like these

https://www.cerinicoffee.com/grinder-burr-set-steel-flat-saeco/


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

Cheers Ratty

Yes they do look like that.

I will remove today and double check to see if there are any markings.

To be fair, they seem in good condition.

The grinder has no markings on it, inside there is only a date, in Italian.

It looks well made, for something so small, cast alloy and brass burr carrier.

Will post a pic.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Ah, you mention the brass burr carrier, thats mention in conjunction with where i traced the link above.

heres another link with precise measurements. Doesnt look cheap to replace though

http://coffeemachineparts.co.nz/component/hikashop/product/1081-saeco-sg-200-e-grinder-burrs


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

I can supply them, to order...will take 1-2 weeks or so. They're for a Saeco & measure 43x25.1mm LH. Delivered price would be £19.00.


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks ET

Will get back to you, once I've had a full strip down and clean up.


----------

